# Online HDR Magazine



## jimmymachdr (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi HDR practitioners 

My name is Jimmy McIntyre. I'm in the process of creating a free online HDR magazine. It's not selling anything, or in any way spammy. It's simply a magazine created by others in the HDR community that contains high quality images and HDR articles.

The first edition will be this Sunday. I haven't included a link to the website because it is still under construction. There is a lively facebook page called HDR One - Online Photography Magazine. I'd post the link here but I think it would be a bit disrespectful to post external links on my first post in this forum.

Currently I have an excellent selection of HDR photographers who are contributing, including Trey Ratcliff. Since this is an ongoing project I will be constantly looking for new additions to our galleries (all credit given to the photographer and your URLs will also be included), and articles. For experienced HDR photographers there is also a possibility of becoming a regular contributor.

Unfortunately I will not be able to pay you for your contributions - this would be for the love of the art for the time being. If sponsorship from a reputable company comes our way then that might change.

Please email me for more information.

Thank you very much

Jimmy McIntyre


----------



## JRE313 (Jul 29, 2012)

How do I get my pics in magazine


----------



## ann (Jul 29, 2012)

I would be interesting in viewing but I don't use Facebook so how would one find the link?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

This sounds very cool. I'll keep a look out for more info.


----------



## jimmymachdr (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you for your responses. Firstly, the facebook page is here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/HDR-One-Online-Photography-Magazine/411587388882611.

Secondly, if you don't use facebook, the site can be found at hdrone.com. Right now it's not accessible. It will be available on Sunday night. 

Thanks again,
Jimmy McIntyre


----------



## jimmymachdr (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for your emails and photos!

HDR One, the online HDR magazine is now available at: HDR One - The Internet's No 1 HDR Photography Magazine

Featuring work from Trey Ratcliff, Jimmy McIntyre, Jim Nix, and Dave DiCello.


----------



## ann (Aug 5, 2012)

thanks for the link


----------



## boker137 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just took a quick glance at the site and it looks great.  Looking forward to checking this out when I have a little more time on my hands.


----------



## jaguaraz (Aug 5, 2012)

This site looks promising!


----------



## jimmymachdr (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you very. I'm 100% open to ideas on ways to improve the site, what new sections you think would help etc. Please feel free to email me.


----------

